# Looking for MO property



## Gottabenutz (May 11, 2010)

I am back again searching for property in Missouri. Prefer to be close to Springfield. I am flexible on the property, but prefer something atleast 20 acres up to 100 acres, home or raw land, and owner financing would be a plus with 10% down payment being available.
I have been chekcing out Craigs List too, and found some nice places, but also wanted to check other sources before making plans.


----------



## tracyschlabach (Jan 7, 2006)

check out www.moassets.yolasite.com / they have several owner financed properties in MO both land and homes


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Would you be willing to go as far east as Alton?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Here are some sites we used:

http://www.morealestate.net/ (our favorite site)

http://www.unitedcountry.com/

http://www.shomemorerealestate.com/RE-Search.shtml

http://www.davidsonre.com/

http://www.landflip.com/

Good luck!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have 59 acres, all wooded in Ava, Douglas county near the Ozark county line I'd sell. If you're interested, email me at cj at tinkletimes dot com.



Gottabenutz said:


> I am back again searching for property in Missouri. Prefer to be close to Springfield. I am flexible on the property, but prefer something atleast 20 acres up to 100 acres, home or raw land, and owner financing would be a plus with 10% down payment being available.
> I have been chekcing out Craigs List too, and found some nice places, but also wanted to check other sources before making plans.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

PM -Sent on Property


----------



## luckysranch (Jun 24, 2005)

If you are still looking for MO land, there is a farm being offered in several different acreages. It located in Macomb a little less than an hour east of Springfield. Nice place with good mix of pasture and woods. The owner is pretty flexible. You can see the info on my website. www.MissouriCountryLiving.com

Go to the property search page and either type in these MLS number on the top search bar or look in the land search page and type in the MLS numbers.

107036
107038
107039


----------

